# Seiko Parts In The Uk...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've tried Cousins, Walshes...but the stem I'm after is obsolete














.

Who else in the UK might have stem(s) for Seiko case 6139-6002 (it's the 1970's chrono with the orange dial)? I believe the part number is 357612.

.... OK, in the world...anywhere? Not had any response on SCTF...









Thanks

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Have you asked Roy?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm sure Roy will help if he can but I'd give him a few days before asking him specifically. As mentioned elsewhere on forum, Mrs Roy is not too well and he's otherwise engaged with family concerns at present.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry,yes I thought it went without saying.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I deliberately didn't mail Roy....I was hoping someone on the Forum could suggest somewhere else...I don't want to bother Roy at this difficult time....

I know Roy is the fountain of all knowledge (and parts!) but surely we're not all relying solely on him?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Silver Hawk - sent you a PM. It's a long shot though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Err most are









If you are not in a rush to get it fixed,contact Roy in a week or so,let him breathe easy for a while.

Foggy may know


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Now you're apologising Alex - not necessary.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

traveller said:


> Silver Hawk - sent you a PM. It's a long shot though.


 ...and I replied!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hope you find the parts Silver









Try these people....gave a great quote for a 6309 glass change...I know its not the same but worth a go!!

http://www.time-jewel.co.uk/

Jason M


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Try also http://www.tickers-online.co.uk/index.htm

They reckon to be approved Seiko repairers and can get hold of some obsolete parts.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Whats so special about this stem ?

All 6139 stems should be the same unless it is the one with the spring and cog to rotate an inner bezel ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Whats so special about this stem ?
> 
> All 6139 stems should be the same unless it is the one with the spring and cog to rotate an inner bezel ?


It *is* the one with the spring and cog to rotate the inner bezel









(welcome back, Roy. How is Mrs T?)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> (welcome back, Roy. How is Mrs T?)


See the Important thread









You have little and no chance of finding this stem sorry. All I can suggest is that you fit a normal stem until one with a cog turns up if it ever does.

I have had to sell quite a few chrono's this way. The cogs and stems have been unavailable for years.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wonder if Jasonm and PG knew this?























.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

only kidding; thanks for your stemless 6139-6002, guys!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Would a stem from a 6117 worldtimer work ? If so, I have one, complete with the spring and cog. If Roy can confirm that this will work, or can be adapted, send me an email Paul and it's yours.

Mail is [email protected]

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Would a stem from a 6117 worldtimer work ? If so, I have one, complete with the spring and cog. If Roy can confirm that this will work, or can be adapted, send me an email Paul and it's yours.
> 
> Mail is [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Don't move, Foggy! I'm going to go and check the part number on that Australian Seiko site.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Don't move, Foggy! I'm going to go and check the part number on that Australian Seiko site.....


The tension in the room rises.............................









Drum roll please....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks pretty damm similiar http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/data/6117A.pdf

Foggy's part number is 357611 and I'm after 357612.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure someone who rebuilt that silverhawk won't let a little stem get in his way!

I didn't know they were like hens teeth honest, just knew they wern't easy to find.

you did say you posted the chq didn't you?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'm sure someone who rebuilt that silverhawk won't let a little stem get in his way!


 That's what I said to Jason...I tried to stop the cheque but it was too late..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How to make a guy feel bad.......................
































Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chq arrived this morning, thanks Paul,







You sure you don't want to send it back?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I offered my trade back too...







he declined...( perhaps hes got a stash of stems,cogs and crowns and is gonna take the watch world by supprise....







)

jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I offered my trade back too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't... before anyone asks.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Not knowing what I'm looking at, I imagine this doesn't have the necessary cog?









e**y item number 130164008871


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Not knowing what I'm looking at, I imagine this doesn't have the necessary cog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that one is not correct for your type of 6139.

I think you need part number 357612....that is the one that is listed in the Seiko Parts books. But I have a pack (below) of 357611 and they seem to fit....it needs to have a square section at both ends of the stem...the one under the crown is to engage & drive the cog.

I also show a picture of my complete crown, spring, cog & stem assembly for these 6139s. I have no spare cogs or springs, but can let you have a stem. PM me if interested.

Cheers

Paul


----------

